# Pull Out Can Storage Rack



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I saw this installed in a class A motorhome and really liked it. The way it works is along side one of the edges inside the pantry there is a drawer mounted sideways. This drawer is aprox 6" wide x as deep as the pantry and has several shelves built on just tall enough to hold cans or bottles, each shelf has a small lip to keep the can from falling off, the whole thing is on slides and pulls out of the pantry. The cans fit on the shelves of this pullout drawer and are very easy to get to and see what is what. I think I will build one soon and I will post pics when it is done and installed. Kirk


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

That sounds like a good idea. We got into the habit of putting our twelve-packs under the dinette. There's been a couple of times we forgot they were there. You know, out of sight, out of mind.

Show us the pics when you get it built.

Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Is this something that was standard on the class 'A' ?
or was it a mod?'

MaeJae


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Maejae, it was standard in this one brand and I don't remember which brand but they were very expensive. I am in the middle of another project, installing a different muffler on my built-in generator, so this is going to wait a week or so. kirk


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing your storage rack. I can never tell what I've got in the pantry, cause things get moved around and eventually covered up


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like a great Idea Kirk
I was thinking something on that order but I was thinking for bread& rolls
Can't wait to see pics on your mod

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

This is a great mod.

I utilized the pull out pantry slide and the bearings. If you mount the bearings on the side the wisth works out exactly. The only thing I had to do was shorten the drawer. The pantry slide drawer was replaced with an under mount slide wire basket.










Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looking forward to the finished product.

John


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I finished the relocation of my generators muffler so the storage bin is the next mod. After looking and taking some measurements it looks as if it will not fit in the pantry but it will fit on the TV shelf next to the pantry. This will give me a unit 33" tall x 24" deep x 5 1/2" wide, with 1- 10" shelf and 3- 6 1/2" shelves. I will lose a little space off the TV shelf but we don't use a TV back in the bunk area, so it doesn't matter. I will keep you guy's posted on the progress and take some pic's. Kirk


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Bought the drawer faces today. Decided to do another drawer if I am going to setup the saw. The other drawer I am going to make is above the furnace and it will go into that hole which I think is for a DVD player but we use it for storing games. The cost of the drawer faces from Home Depot shipped to the house was $36.00. Mod under way, Kirk


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kirk,

The can strorage rack sounds pretty slick. I have seen a similar thing in homes, but not an RV. Be sure to post pictures.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

http://www.kitchen-cabinet-accessories.com...x?CategoryID=12
Check the Pantry Storage and Base Cabinet storage accessories out here. I have'nt measured by I think these could be made to work.

Also, for the pantry drawers in the 30rls Sidney, a wire rack for can goods, etc. could be installed inside the drawers. Or maybe the sides of the slideout drawers removed and a rack mounted to the drawer base.

Jim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Saved that link, Thanks Jim


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

JimBo99 said:


> http://www.kitchen-cabinet-accessories.com...x?CategoryID=12
> Check the Pantry Storage and Base Cabinet storage accessories out here. I have'nt measured by I think these could be made to work.
> 
> Also, for the pantry drawers in the 30rls Sidney, a wire rack for can goods, etc. could be installed inside the drawers. Or maybe the sides of the slideout drawers removed and a rack mounted to the drawer base.
> ...


Thanks Jim,
One of these may work in the storage area next to the dinette 
(what I like to refer to as "the black hole") in my 27RSDS.
I like the Wicker Basket - with rails and liner on the second page!

It's just finding the time...

MaeJae


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok, this mod is done except for the face plate which is on order. Turned out to be more work than I thought but it works great. I will list the steps, I started by using a razor knife and cut the paneling away from the shelf unit in the 25rss, I saved the piece for reuse. Next was to install a piece of paneling to replace the one I cut out. Then I built the new wall 5 3/4" out on the shelf and reinstalled the piece of paneling I cut out so it matches the interior. I installed the lower drawer guides and installed the upper drawer guides. Slid in the new can rack, a couple of times and made the adjustments to the guides. The last thing to do was to patch all the little nail holes. I became a true beleiver in the stuff I used called DAP STICKS they are like crayons in four different shades of brown and I was able to match exactly the color of the paneling. They are great and if anyone has any touch up on their paneling get some at Lowes you will be surprised how good they work. I will post some pic's in the gallery, so if someone would please upload them to this post. Kirk


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Here are the links to the pics:

Can Rack mod #1

Can Rack Mod #2

Can Rack Mod #3

Can Rack Mod #4

Very Nice job Kirk!

Dan


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Awesome Job!!!








Thank you for posting pictures!

MaeJae


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice


----------

